# Surrogacy - Egg Donar Age Limit



## Miranda79 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Ladies

My dear friend has offered my DH and I her eggs, she is 40 but I am told she is too old; have any of you received treatment with eggs of a woman - friend/family that is over the 36yr limit?

I am humbled and totally devestated at the same time.....


----------



## rj765 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Miranda

I think you`ve got the right information. The age of donor is one of the most important points. I`ve done surrogacy using donor eggs. And our donor was 23 yo. I am not telling she must be that young. But it is much better if she is under 30. As far as I remember our clinic had age limit for the egg donors, which was 30. 

I think you should not risk and look for another donor xoxo


----------



## Anny1970 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi, Miranda!!! I completely agree with rj765. It`s better when the lady is young. You must understand that the quality of eggs becomes worse every year. The best eggs are produced by a woman`s organism is young. Moreover the stimulation is a huge stress for a body even for a young lady. What about the law? Are there any age limits?


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

The HFEA regulations require UK egg donors to be under 36 but clinics can make exceptions if the donor is a known donor. However, 40 is quite a bit above the limit and this could have a big impact on your chances, so my guess would be that clinics  will advise against and may refuse to treat you (especially if you factor in putting a surrogate through treatment too). It's worth speaking to a couple of clinics though - they may want to check out your friend's egg quality before advising  you.


Alternatively more and more clinics have good access to donor eggs under 35 these days.



Good luck!


Natalie


----------



## MoonGazer (Jan 2, 2013)

I was going to say the same as Nat Gamble, when it is a known donor, sometimes clinics are a little lenient on the rules.  My BMI was over what the clinic would normally accept for an egg donor but because it was for my sister they let us try.

I would guess though that to get great quality eggs at 40 would not be the norm which is why they tend to have these guidelines.  Of course, lots of ladies get pregnant at 40 and older but I think there are probably more out there who would struggle with fertility at that age.  I really hope you can get some good news, lots of luck xxx


----------

